# Dubai removal company - need references



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

Any recommendations of a removal company? have lots of furniture that needs breaking down and reassembling carefully!!! Not a man with van job. 

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a read of this thread for some ideas:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../70052-removal-companies-any-experiences.html


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

*Thanks*



Gavtek said:


> Have a read of this thread for some ideas:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../70052-removal-companies-any-experiences.html


Hi
many thanks - really helpful Gerry


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NM...


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Gavtek is Gerry  hehehhehee


Ok Missed that one totally - straight over my head


----------

